# ADA Aquasky for Signature 600 suitability



## Daniel (8 Aug 2014)

Hey guys, I'm finally getting around to planning my new tank and I was looking to go with the TMC Signature 60x45x30. For lighting I am thinking of the Aquasky led unit as I'm itching to give it a try and love the aesthetics. My question is, as the tank is 45cm wide and I will be going high tech will the single unit (Aquasky 601) be sufficient or should I opt for the 602 double unit.

I'm not sure how many people have had experience with these yet but I did read Viktor's thread and he mentioned he had to turn off the 2nd unit on the 602 as he felt it was too intense.

Thread is here:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ada-aquasky-leds-hands-on-experience.24091/

 Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks


----------



## TOO (8 Aug 2014)

I recently got the 601 for the 60-P, which I think will suffice. My guess is it will suffice too even on the 45 cm wide given that depth is only 30 cm, but perhaps you need to consider which plants you choose and where you plant them. The light can be easily moved to provide most intensity where you need it. It seems that the consensus is that the 602 is very strong and too strong for most purposes. This thread is useful and provides some PAR readings: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=298722.

Thomas


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Aug 2014)

If you're going the high energy way the 602 is a better option on this size.

Since we're testing these units in the past 2 years approx i would say for taller or deeper tanks 602 is the one you need.
602 have the power of a 4x24 ATI T5 lamp so you almost can grow anything under this with light speed. Also red intense color on some plants just did not work with a single unit.

This is the 602 in action over on 60x30x36

Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

A bit more expensive, but you will not face with limitations and at least i always go this way.

60x30x45

Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

On this shot you can see next to an ADA Solar 150W Green lamp. Of course the Green Solar tone is awesome, but the LED is more powerful

Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr

These are the single 601 ones over on 60x30x36

Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel (8 Aug 2014)

TOO said:


> This thread is useful and provides some PAR readings: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=298722.



Thanks Thomas thats a good post and your point about moving the light is certainly food for thought. 

Thanks Viktor, they are some really nice scapes. The Signature tank isn't quite as deep as the ADA 60-p but it is wider (60cm L x 45cm W x 30cm H). Do you think I will need the 602 to cover the width?


----------



## TOO (9 Aug 2014)

Viktor, do you find that the 601 has any limits as to what type of plant it can grow (provided co2 injection of course) on a 60-P? (hope you don't mind me asking this in your thread, Daniel).

Thomas


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Aug 2014)

TOO said:


> Viktor, do you find that the 601 has any limits as to what type of plant it can grow (provided co2 injection of course) on a 60-P? (hope you don't mind me asking this in your thread, Daniel).
> 
> Thomas



I think after a point it's not a question what you can grow, but how you can grow to have the best appearance and best plant quality.
Look at Tom Barr dutch scape. Like a solarium over on it  As a result all plants goes in their best color.

You can grow almost anything with a single 601 unit. But there will be difference not just in speed of the growth but leaf color, bushiness etc.
I do like great colors and some plants looks awesome with more light.[DOUBLEPOST=1407540014][/DOUBLEPOST]





Daniel said:


> The Signature tank isn't quite as deep as the ADA 60-p but it is wider (60cm L x 45cm W x 30cm H). Do you think I will need the 602 to cover the width?



Yup because of the tank width the dual unit required to have better coverage on the full tank.


----------



## TOO (10 Aug 2014)

Thanks, Viktor. The lighting level on the 60-P's looks quite good to me. As always, inspirational photos.

I can see the point about the colors, but you need to be really pro to handle this amount of lighting (that is why I chickened out and chose the 601).

Thomas


----------



## island lad (10 Aug 2014)

viktorlantos said:


> If you're going the high energy way the 602 is a better option on this size.
> 
> Since we're testing these units in the past 2 years approx i would say for taller or deeper tanks 602 is the one you need.
> 602 have the power of a 4x24 ATI T5 lamp so you almost can grow anything under this with light speed. Also red intense color on some plants just did not work with a single unit.
> ...


Viktor those scapes are superb and inspiring !


----------



## viktorlantos (10 Aug 2014)

Thanks guys


----------

